# PB10-NSD



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

You probably guessed this was coming, though the details might surprise long-time SVS fans (and confound competitors alike). The New SVS 10" woofer (below) is indeed slated to be built in-house, along side other models, such as the new 12" NSD, and Plus 12.3 woofer. But here's the surprise: We're quite happy to announce this coming component merely matches the storied performance of its predecessor, the 10" ISD (built exclusively for SVS by long-time supplier TC-Sounds). Fortunately for us no subs sold in the US ever came close the the 10" ISD, so the dominance continues, but with a change in model name and some cosmetics.
























When you have a subwoofer as good as the PB10-ISD, sometimes all you can swing for is par (like matching Tiger Woods on your typical 18 hole pro-course if you will). We're ambitious at SVS, but experienced enough to know that if your new, somewhat nicer looking woofer... that's built with your own design and under your quality control... is "only" as good as the Tiger Woods of your lineup (that'd be the 10" ISD in this context) you call it a day.

We did all that, and did call it a day just recently with this driver. It won't be shipping to US customers in quantity for some weeks, but since many folks had asked, we felt it time to announce it was coming... after we blow out stocks of the PB10-ISD.

Keen observers will note that the NSD 10" looks quite a lot like the new Plus 12.3 woofer. Even keener observers will remind the first group of observers that the parts mix of the "old" (and still world class) 10" ISD likewise borrowed a bit from the "old" Plus 12.2 woofer (basket design among other things). Of course, most the looks in this case are dominated by the newer, though proudly generic, 12 spoke aluminum basket (one of the few components not custom designed for this update). Given the guts of the woofer and overall design and costing parameters however, it's again like its predecessor 10" ISD, and keeps the entry level nomenclature (and off the map performance).

So, what about the "Classic" PB10-ISD then? It's in stock, and it'll soldier on till we're out (with only black and white still in stock). But, because we know some folks might be looking for a bit of incentive NOT to wait that long to buy... and finally grab the SVS they'd long aspired to, we're making our last production run irresistible with an unprecedented $50 rebate applied when you buy (which also was applied to those few customers, shipping now, who'd been backordered on black). Don't call it a sale. You know the drill: "SVS doesn't have sales because our subs already outgun and outnumber every OEM's slate of subwoofers, typically at a fraction of the price". Nope, it's not a sale. Call it a "transitional blowout/clearance". A farewell to the sub that put SVS on top of the entry level market overnight, pretty much everywhere in the world (it's one of SVS's growing list of export models too). Even though the PB10-NSD will carry on in the same tradition, we're genuinely celebratory about the ability to put the few remaining PB10-ISD's into folks' homes for $379, (plus shipping, naturally).

When its shipping (in probably the late July/early August timeframe), the updated PB10-NSD will be at the merely outstanding price of $429.

So if you were looking for the subwoofer already unmatched under $500. If you simply refuse to pay "full price" on anything; and you were waiting in vain for that SVS sale (the sort other brands never seem to cease), well this is as close as you are likely to come for a long time. Order one of the PB10-ISD's still in stock (again, only white and black) and it'll ship in a day or two. Starting next week however, pre-order a PB10-NSD, and you'll have to hunker down for a wait of a month, maybe two while we gear up production. Given pending resumption of the $429 price, and the fact performance changes are nil, we know what smart shoppers will do (buy two of the PB10-ISD and pocket $100 probably).


----------

